# wireless surround sound?



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

is there a wireless surround sound that sounds good and at a decent price...anywhere under 600 dollars


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

???????????


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Soundcast is prob. about the best in my opinion as far as reliability goes, another good one is airfonix, proficient also makes some.


----------

